
Dean Hickerson's Game of Life page - jacquesm
http://www.radicaleye.com/DRH/life.html
======
davi
Cool. I just clicked around to find a web-based viewer of these rules & found:
<http://www.collidoscope.com/cgolve/golpatternviewer.html>

And paste in e.g. one of the crystal & decay oscillators:

x = 77, y = 91, rule = B3/S23

5b2o$5b2o3$5bo$4bobo$3bo3bo$3b5o16b2o$2b2o3b2o15bobo$3b5o11b2o6bo11bob
o$4b3o8b2obo2bo2bo2bo10bo2bo4bo$5bo9b2o2b2o6bo9b2o5b2o$24bobo8b2o3bo8b
2o$24b2o11b2o10b2o$29bo8bo2bo$4bo22b2o10bobo$6b2o20b2o$5b3o$5b2o$6bo$
5bobo$6b2o$20bobo$20b2o$2obob2o14bo2$o5bo6bo$14b2o$b2ob2o7b2o$3bo3$35b
o$33b3o$3b2o15bobo9bo$3b2o16b2o9b2o$21bo6$20b2o$20bo$21b3o$23bo25$66b
2o6b2o$58bo6bo2bo4bo2bo$59b2o4bo2bo4bo2bo$58b2o5bo2bo4bo2bo$66b2o6b2o
7$60bo$60bo$59bobo$60bo$60bo$60bo$60bo$59bobo$60bo$60bo!

